
Uber driver kills 6 - Killah911
http://www.cnn.com/2016/02/21/us/michigan-kalamazoo-county-shooting-spree/index.html
======
pdq
What does Uber have to do with the story, other than to demonize the company?

Was the suspect also a "milk drinker", and if so, why not put that into the
story as well?

~~~
krapp
According to the article, the suspect may have been picking up fares for Uber
while shooting people, so his employer does appear to be relevant to the
timeline.

Also, Uber was mentioned in a quote by a law enforcement officer, as being
part of the context of the investigation:

    
    
        While the company did not address reports that Dalton picked up and dropped off 
        customers Saturday night, authorities told CNN that it was "certainly part 
        of our investigation."
    
        "We're looking into his connection to Uber and whether or not he was picking up 
        fares in between the shootings," said Public Safety Chief Jeff Hadley. 
    

If the shooter had possibly been delivering pizzas for Pizza Hut in the same
context, his employer would have been mentioned as well. Certainly a quote by
law enforcement mentioning his employer would have been used. This isn't a hit
piece against Uber, this is reporting being done the way reporting is usually
done.

~~~
shitgoose
And if he was campaigning for Hillary between the shootings, that would also
be relevant?

EDIT: on the second thought... yes, it would.

------
downandout
According to the article, his role as an Uber driver had absolutely nothing to
do with this shooting. He didn't shoot his Uber passengers, or utilize the
service to find victims. He was a psychopath driving around and shooting
people at random places.

This kind of headline is clearly irresponsible. In fact it's so outrageously
irresponsible that I wouldn't be surprised if a CNN executive is an investor
in a competing service. There is no reason to even mention what he did for a
living, especially in the headline, except for fearmongering purposes.

~~~
err4nt
How about what he did during the spree, which was work as an Uber driver
between slayings.

------
yongjik
In related news, county public health inspector kills 14.

(Edit: ...and an iPhone owner)

------
Killah911
Is it me or is Uber being dragged into this the same way craigslist was
dragged into somehow being a breeding ground for serial killers who were
trolling the "adult services" section, which ultimately resulted incraigslist
shutting it down.

~~~
avs733
I think the difference here is that craigslist did not employ the serial
killers

~~~
Killah911
There aren't much details available, but it seems that the driver appeared to
be a pretty "normal" family man. If the criminal background/etc didn't turn
anything up, then why would there be a significantly higher bar for Uber
compared to a typical cab company.

I'm no über fanboy, but this certainly looks like a piece trying to stick it
to Uber and generating negative PR which could scare future users from using
uber. Bring out the pitchforks!

~~~
avs733
I don't disagree with anything you said, but I think it is more reasonable to
ask questions of Uber than the craigslist scenario that was provided.

------
avs733
oh boy...this is going to turn into a well informed, articulate, and unbiased
argument on all sides. I am sure of that.

~~~
13of40
Taxi driver kills 12:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/gun-rampage-
taxi-...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/crime/gun-rampage-taxi-driver-
kills-12-1989456.html)

~~~
avs733
But that doesn't make for good headlines

------
bdcravens
It matters that he was an Uber the same way it matters what political party a
politician is in when they break the law, or that a person is a preacher when
they break the law. There's a narrative, and journalists more often than not
emphasize elements of a story that support the narrative.

Narrative being that despite background checks, Uber will let anyone drive for
them regardless of safety concerns. Obviously illogical, but I know I've run
into some real freaks when Ubering.

~~~
shitgoose
There is another narrative - government ran background checks on him as well
before selling him a gun. And it let him walk around freely regardless of
safety concerns.

------
Mandatum
I agree this is scaremongering at Uber's expense. I'd like them to be
transparent about their interview/hire/employ process.

I understand they do a criminal "background check" and they have a formal
interview, just the same as any cab company. Do they only do a criminal
background check in the country of their employment? Or do they also run it in
countries they've just moved from, etc?

------
r-w
What does this have to do with Uber, other than a careless disregard for one’s
appearance to others?

------
yongelee
Another random killing by a gun? Would these happen so often if guns were
harder to access in America?

------
Cyph0n
Why not "driver kills six"? I'm not an Uber user or fanboy, just curious.

~~~
Killah911
That's why I posted it here. I think it's more of an intentional negative
piece on Uber.

I was quite dumbfounded when the whole "craigslist killer" suddenly painted
craigslist as a shady place for "weird" people online. I suspect the reality
was animosity against craigslist for being disruptive to print media.

